# Polaris ATV Plow



## Sportsman500??

I have just bought a 2005 Polaris Sportsman 500 with Moose plow mount. I can take the plow mount off and put another brand on, but what plow should I go with a Cycle Country, Moose, Glacier, or Warn? Also what size (48, 50, 54, 60")? And what type (county, v-plow, straight)? How does the Polaris 54" V-plow work? Thanks guys.


----------



## Italian Bee

Well i have an 08 polaris 800 and purchased the glacier plow system and so far i love it!!

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48058&stc=1&d=1229746360

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48059&stc=1&d=1229746408

Here is a few pictures i posted!!


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

Stick with the Moose plow mount and get a 60in Moose straight blade.Moose is by far the best and most durable plow out there.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i voted thinkin you wanted to know what we use lol, delete my vote cause wood is a better substitute than that ****** cyclecountry lol


----------



## JayMac

I have the glacier straight 60" I think that it is a nice system and would recomend it. I wish mine was taller. don't worry about not having the power to push. Just add weight to the rear rack it will be a nice pushing machine.


----------



## jimmy2b

I have a sportman 700 with a 52" glacier staight plow. I wore the wear bar down in the first week I replaced it with a 3/8 x6" flat bar and it adds extra weight and clears ice like nothing.


----------



## FIREDUDE26

*plow*

I have always had moose on my arctic cats, but i put the glacier on my new 800 polaris and what a big difference, great hook up, seems to push as good as the moose. also very HD.wesport


----------



## sublime68charge

Sportsman500??;714318 said:


> I have just bought a 2005 Polaris Sportsman 500 with Moose plow mount. I can take the plow mount off and put another brand on, but what plow should I go with a Cycle Country, Moose, Glacier, or Warn? Also what size (48, 50, 54, 60")? And what type (county, v-plow, straight)? How does the Polaris 54" V-plow work? Thanks guys.


I voted for Moose but if you'll give us a description of the area you'll be plowing snow it'll help make a better choice.

your doing your own drive way of 2 cars and your sidewalk, or you have a 1/4 mile long gravel drive that has heavy drifts?

alot of plow choice is for what type of are being plowed and how much snow is the average 
amount you'll plow. 10 events at 3" and maybe 2 events at 10"

Just your own stuff or are you gonne help out neighbors and such as well?

some background info will really help us here, help you.

sublime out.


----------



## Sportsman500??

Sure, I will be plowing my driveway which has three cars in it and about 90 feet long. We live in a private community so I would push the snow across the road. Up here in Northeastern PA, we get anywhere from 2 inches all the way up to a few feet (3). I will also be plowing a few close neighbors drives which are quite small and one has a hill to push the snow down. I might also have to plow my way about half a mile to their drives if the plows don't come. I also really want to stack the snow. Right now it looks like Moose, Glacier, and Polaris V-Plow are up top. Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge

I still saying the Moose Country version. either the 50" or 60"

Best built Plow and since you already have the Moose Mount on the quad.
save your self the trouble and stick with a known Plow that works great.

I run a standard 60" Moose on my 450 Honda and most winter's its great these last 2 have been on record setting pace I wish now I had the 50" Country for being able to roll the snow up higher.

its on my wish list if I can find a good used one in my area for a good price I gonna pick it up and start the year on the big blade and then when my sidewalk windrows start to narrow up gonna switch to the narrow blade that can roll the snow over the top of the alread made piles.

sorry for the ramble 

sublime out


----------



## ManAtArms

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the forum, but have been lurking for a while. I've been very happy with my Polaris Glacier2 60" plow. If I'm not mistaken, the Glacier2 is made for Polaris by Moose and the Moose RM3 plows are identical and interchangeable with the Glacier2. 

-mark


----------



## Sportsman500??

Thanks. So Mark, I could put a glacier v plow and push tube on my Moose mount? Also, I am wondering how tall the glacier v-plow, moose straight, and the glacier two way plows are? I know the Moose County is 16" left and 26' right. Is the moose rapid mount that much better than the regular mount? Thanks


----------



## ManAtArms

Sportsman500,

Is your Moose system the RM3 Rapid mount? If it is, any blade from the Polaris Glacier 2 system should mount to the Moose RM3 push tube frame. This ONLY applies to the Moose RM3 system. I don't have experience with other Moose plow systems and can't say if the polaris V-blade would fit. 

I would recommend a 60" blade, so when it is angled you can still clear a path wider than the quad. I have a 60" straight blade and plow a 1/2 mile driveway at about 10-15 mph depending upon the amount of snow. I'm thinking of switching to a Moose County plow, which would be better in my situation as I can build up some speed when plowing. In your case with a 90' drive, I would think a straight blade would do fine. 

-mark


----------



## chuckraduenz

HOME MADE!!! make it they way you want it. thats what i did. add that to your poll!


----------



## Sportsman500??

Well, I would, but I am clueless on how to do anything with metal. Hows your polaris working out?


----------



## chuckraduenz

*home made plow.*

mine is holding up pretty good. i thought i broke it a few weeks back when i hit a small hiddin object. it put a pretty good gouge in the wear bar, and almost sent me over the handel bars. but i didnt brake nothing. this is the 3rd plow iv built. the first 2 were pretty much learner ones. this last one i built seems to be doing pretty good.
this is the one i built. i had to change the black springs on it to lighter ones. since they didnt trip when i hit the object in the snow.
















my old wheeler


----------



## Sidewalk King

Sportsman500??;721229 said:


> Well, I would, but I am clueless on how to do anything with metal. Hows your polaris working out?


Dont build one! It costs to much and takes too long to build a quality plow from scratch, unless your unemployed or only make minimum wage in that your time isnt worth much. I would assume that since you live in a private community your doing something right and can afford to buy a real plow. It's cool other members of this site as well as myself have taken on the task of building our own plow but I havent seen any homemade plow pics or even built one myself that can compare to a Moose plow and its price.

I'm not talking about the RM3 model, its mount is a huge piece of crap and doesnt hold up like the Moose that comes with their tried and true standard long push tube model. Just so you know Moose dosent make ANYTHING, they are a subsiderary of Parts Unlimited (a part distributer for dealers) and just put Moose logos on parts a bunch of different companys build (some good some bad). The RM3 mount and plow frame are built by the same company in China that builds the Glacier II plows for Polaris. The mount for the ATV and the short push frames are the same between the Glacier II and Moose RM3 but the swivel base that turns to angle the blade and the actual plow blade are completly different from each other.

The standard Moose that every one has come to trust is built in Minnesota and was doing so long before Moose (Parts Unlimited) asked if they could put their logo on it. You'll know how to identify if you have the good Moose mount because it will be bolted under your machine rather than in the front.


----------



## chuckraduenz

Sidewalk King;721521 said:


> Dont build one! It costs to much and takes too long to build a quality plow from scratch, unless your unemployed or only make minimum wage in that your time isnt worth much. I would assume that since you live in a private community your doing something right and can afford to buy a real plow. It's cool other members of this site as well as myself have taken on the task of building our own plow but I havent seen any homemade plow pics or even built one myself that can compare to a Moose plow and its price.
> 
> I'm not talking about the RM3 model, its mount is a huge piece of crap and doesnt hold up like the Moose that comes with their tried and true standard long push tube model. Just so you know Moose dosent make ANYTHING, they are a subsiderary of Parts Unlimited (a part distributer for dealers) and just put Moose logos on parts a bunch of different companys build (some good some bad). The RM3 mount and plow frame are built by the same company in China that builds the Glacier II plows for Polaris. The mount for the ATV and the short push frames are the same between the Glacier II and Moose RM3 but the swivel base that turns to angle the blade and the actual plow blade are completly different from each other.
> 
> The standard Moose that every one has come to trust is built in Minnesota and was doing so long before Moose (Parts Unlimited) asked if they could put their logo on it. You'll know how to identify if you have the good Moose mount because it will be bolted under your machine rather than in the front.


personly. the total cost of the plow i built was $20. that was for the wear bar and springs. other than that it was all scrap metal. and also for your information i was not unemployed at the time of building this plow! i also didnt want to buy a plow for many reasons. 1) pay about $800 for a atv plow that isent built that tough. 2) personaly a atv plow total cost should only be $400 or so 3) there wasent a plow out there that i liked. but if you have more money than time. then id buy one. but i had the money to buy one. i just didnt want to spend that kinda money on a atv plow. but thats my 1cent worth


----------



## Sidewalk King

Chuckraduenz,
If you noticed I said I too built my own plow and mentioned that like yours it wasn't't the best, so I wasn't't implying anything towards you that couldn't't also be said about me. I'm obviously willing to be critical of my own designs and realized after fixing it a couple times that I should have just bought one. YOUR THE ONE WHO SAID HE WAS ON HIS THIRD HOMEMADE PLOW! I don't know what they consider scrap metal were you're from but here we get charged per ft for all that box tubing you used.

The thing that worries me most about your set up is the thing you made that appears to be the plow mount for the quad. The skinny item with the three round spacers and three parallel bolts in it will wreck your frame if that what your bolting it to. When bolted on, this will probably start to pivot back and forth like a hinge on your frame, that's why all the plow manufacturers have a big square plates with holes on the corners to spread the force around a larger area. There are more flaws in your design but as long as it pushes snow, it will always be cooler that you built it rather than sitting on the couch just talking about building it like most guys do.

Anyways, your right about what a plow should cost ($400.00) BECAUSE THEY DO!
www.mibarproducts.com they have one for $369.00


----------



## chuckraduenz

Sidewalk King;721638 said:


> Chuckraduenz,
> If you noticed I said I too built my own plow and mentioned that like yours it wasn't't the best, so I wasn't't implying anything towards you that couldn't't also be said about me. I'm obviously willing to be critical of my own designs and realized after fixing it a couple times that I should have just bought one. YOUR THE ONE WHO SAID HE WAS ON HIS THIRD HOMEMADE PLOW! I don't know what they consider scrap metal were you're from but here we get charged per ft for all that box tubing you used.
> 
> The thing that worries me most about your set up is the thing you made that appears to be the plow mount for the quad. The skinny item with the three round spacers and three parallel bolts in it will wreck your frame if that what your bolting it to. When bolted on, this will probably start to pivot back and forth like a hinge on your frame, that's why all the plow manufacturers have a big square plates with holes on the corners to spread the force around a larger area. There are more flaws in your design but as long as it pushes snow, it will always be cooler that you built it rather than sitting on the couch just talking about building it like most guys do.
> 
> Anyways, your right about what a plow should cost ($400.00) BECAUSE THEY DO!
> www.mibarproducts.com they have one for $369.00


my fault i didnt see that part. i thought you were directing it twards ME. and how much to ship it? and by scrap metal. i mean. recycle bin, from spraying mfg outfit right next door. also this same set up was used on the other 2 plows i built. one of them that i built was fast and cheap for 2 reasons 1)i wanted something to do at the time 2)didnt want to shovel. and yes that one was really cheap! the second one had the push tube, frame mount, and angle adjustment from the one you see. the only thing i changed was the plow part it self. since i hit a hiddin cement slab. and it didnt break or bend the frame mount. i also plowed last winter with this and this winter with it so far. and all is good. it worked on the last wheeler, and its working on this one.


----------



## skywagon

Chucky writes:
personly. the total cost of the plow i built was $20. that was for the wear bar and springs. other than that it was all scrap metal. and also for your information i was not unemployed at the time of building this plow! i also didnt want to buy a plow for many reasons. 1) pay about $800 for a atv plow that isent built that tough. 2) personaly a atv plow total cost should only be $400 or so 3) there wasent a plow out there that i liked. but if you have more money than time. then id buy one. but i had the money to buy one. i just didnt want to spend that kinda money on a atv plow. but thats my 1cent worth 


Under $20, wow less than a package of friggan lutafisk! ROTFFLMAO


----------



## Sportsman500??

Nice plow Chucky. I feel that going for the Moose is the best idea. The mount needs the long push tubes which appears to work better. Now I just need advice on whether or not to get the Moose County Plow or the Straight. Desription on my plow route is on the other page. Thanks


----------



## skywagon

Sportsman500??;725282 said:


> Nice plow Chucky. I feel that going for the Moose is the best idea. The mount needs the long push tubes which appears to work better. Now I just need advice on whether or not to get the Moose County Plow or the Straight. Desription on my plow route is on the other page. Thanks


I have both plows, the country is handy on long runs where you can wind it up, throws snow better at speed. long rural drieways and large parking lots, otherwise the straight works fine for both but is best for small low speed plowing.


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon;725305 said:


> I have both plows, the country is handy on long runs where you can wind it up, throws snow better at speed. long rural drieways and large parking lots, otherwise the straight works fine for both but is best for small low speed plowing.


what Sky said.

either way the county or the straight will due the job for you.

it kinda sounds like your in a spot to use either plow at its most effictive for some of what your gonna plow but not for all.

the County for the long run of your drive but then the straight for the small drives also.

so many choices and so little snow.

good luck.


----------



## Sportsman500??

Ok, even if I did get the County plow, would I still be able to stack the snow the same? And also if I were to plow slowly, could I plow the snow to the left?


----------



## skywagon

Sportsman500??;726559 said:


> Ok, even if I did get the County plow, would I still be able to stack the snow the same? And also if I were to plow slowly, could I plow the snow to the left?


Either will work fine although you will find the straight cheaper to purchase.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i would never bash some one for building a quality plow, as there are people that excell with working with theyre own two hands, and you get a satisfaction knowing that you can do anything that some people couldnt grasp imo. and yes you can have prototypes and build the next one better imo. things on paper never come out like that as you are always seeing some thing thatll work better imo

if you got the skills to pull it off build on if not charge it.


----------



## Dave T

I'm really happy with my Eagle Plow system... much better than the Glacier II that came with my Polaris. The Glacier II mount bent up pretty quickly.


----------



## Steve G.

I like the glacier I 60"... I haven't put it through alot yet but so far I like it!


----------



## leroycool

chuckraduenz;719114 said:


> home made!!! Make it they way you want it. Thats what i did. Add that to your poll!


+1


----------



## leroycool

Sidewalk King;721638 said:


> Chuckraduenz,
> If you noticed I said I too built my own plow and mentioned that like yours it wasn't't the best, so I wasn't't implying anything towards you that couldn't't also be said about me. I'm obviously willing to be critical of my own designs and realized after fixing it a couple times that I should have just bought one. YOUR THE ONE WHO SAID HE WAS ON HIS THIRD HOMEMADE PLOW! I don't know what they consider scrap metal were you're from but here we get charged per ft for all that box tubing you used.
> 
> The thing that worries me most about your set up is the thing you made that appears to be the plow mount for the quad. The skinny item with the three round spacers and three parallel bolts in it will wreck your frame if that what your bolting it to. When bolted on, this will probably start to pivot back and forth like a hinge on your frame, that's why all the plow manufacturers have a big square plates with holes on the corners to spread the force around a larger area. There are more flaws in your design but as long as it pushes snow, it will always be cooler that you built it rather than sitting on the couch just talking about building it like most guys do.
> 
> Anyways, your right about what a plow should cost ($400.00) BECAUSE THEY DO!
> www.mibarproducts.com they have one for $369.00


i have $150 of new metal ( and the time to pay someone to bend the blade ) and mabe $30 for little stuff and then my time and to me that = $0 i just worked a couple nights after work

i have pushed alot of snow all winter and i have not changed a thing

and to me there is a big difference from 180 to 369

buy me a blade and i will fix it ( after i have used it )


----------

